# Something's wrong with my red-footed tortoise, need help!



## Margalota23 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello guys, I'm new in this forum, I found it for the worst reason possible, my red-footed tortoise is in danger, I think she may pass away in the next days, and I really don't want her to, I don't...She's irreplaceable. Margarita (her name) has been with me for almost 2 years now, she's still little, she hasn't got a noticable growth. I've tried ever since I found her to gave her the most proper care I could with the limitations living in venezuela has...She's been alright so far until the night of yesterday, when I went to check her and her "sister" (I have another red-footed tortoise, probably of the same age and who has a perfect health as of today) and I found her walking around in circles but with her head inside the shell. I picked her up the check what was wrong, she didn't get her head out of the shell at any moment, and she looked like she was trying to scratch the deep part of her left leg with her head. I then thought that she needed water (I haven't given them a bath like in a month or so...they don't have access to water in the habitat I built to them), so I put her under the tap face up (just in case she had something in her shell, annoying her), and then she started to breathe through her mouth (or so it seemed). Then I thought she was drowning or something (possibly having trouble to breathe), so I started to squash her with my fingers gently, but still strong enough to push some mucosity out of her nostrils. I cleaned it, but there was then anything I could do, so I just left her there in her habitat. I went to check her again this morning, and nothing, she was there, with her head inside, walking around in circles (counter-clockwise, to her left). I'm here to ask for help, as I mentioned before I don't want to lose her, she's like my daughter and I don't think I'm going to be able to take her to a veterinary, it's really expensive and the wage here is a joke, so I believe I won't be able to afford it. I just want to know wheter if it's nothing (which I don't believe, considering the fact that she doesn't even gets her head out to eat) or if I should be very concerned and preparing myself for her demise. PLEASE GUYS, HELP!

P.S.: I appologize in advance if I have any grammar mistakes, as you might understand, English it's not my native language, so I hope I was clear enough for you to understand what's the problem and provide me help, thanks again.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Apr 29, 2016)

Do you have heat in the enclosure? UVB access? What do you feed them? Are they in a pair and is there enough room for two. Please add water to their habitat and start soaking daily for 15-30 minutes in warm water daily.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 29, 2016)

I've seen something similar to this with a leopard tortoise. The tortoise's beak had grown long and when he brought his head deeply inside the shell the beak got stuck in there and he couldn't get his head out.

See if you can gently tip the head to the side a little and bring it out of the shell.

Can we see a picture of the tortoise and his head?


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2016)

Please post pics, give them water every day, soak them in warm water every day. What are their temps, humidity level, was are you feeding. How are you housing them. Pics of both will help us and also pics of their home


----------



## Kori5 (Apr 29, 2016)

Why don't they have water in their enclosure? That is a really disturbing thing to read, I'm sorry I have to say that. Please give her and the other tortoise a plant saucer with water and soak the other tortoise for half an hour in warmish water. I have no other advice but I hope your tortoise gets better.


----------



## Hector108 (Apr 29, 2016)

Soak them daily for about 30 minutes like Kori5 said. Post some pics so we can see what you are dealing with.


----------



## Margalota23 (May 1, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies! I appologize for my absence. So, I soaked them in warm water as you guys told me to, and after a while and with a lot of effort from her, she got her head out! for a while, before poking it in again. I noticed then that It's like her head doesn't fit through the shell gap. So, I'll post pictures of her, but I need first your guys' answer: Should I post them here? or should I post them on a new one? Thanks again guys!


----------



## Pearly (May 1, 2016)

Just take close up pictures of her face, then entire body, then the area they live in. Post those pics right here in this thread asap


----------



## Margalota23 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## SarahChelonoidis (May 2, 2016)

Any chance you can get a photo that is in focus?


----------



## Margalota23 (May 2, 2016)

I know the quality is... well, crap but it's the best I close-up I could get. I'll try to post more of her and her enclosure, is just that I have to post one-by-one because my IC is not the best and this site has every milestone you can possibly imagine, if it doesn't throw an error while uploading the picture, it throws an error saying that I have to be logged to post, after having already signed in and during my attempt to post...


----------



## Margalota23 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## jockma (May 2, 2016)

It could be several things...

They will need some substrate in the enclosure, and they should be separated. What COULD have happened is one tort bit the other and she has an injury. It could be painful for her to stick her head out.

You MUST give them water. I clean out mine's water dish every day and fill it with clean water. I never leave him without water. Dehydration often causes illness in torts, especially "wet" species like RFs.

If she has mucus coming from her nose it could be a respiratory infection.

What is the temperature and humidity?


----------



## Margalota23 (May 2, 2016)

That's totally possible, Jockma...But that would mean that her head (or neck, who knows) is swollen, but I can't notice any change in her, she just looks like if the shell's gap is too narrow for her to be able to pop her head out. Temperature I can't tell how is it, however the humidity level may be high, I move their house to the bathroom at night when I'm going to sleep because there's no other place I can put them in (I live in a condo) bc I recently installed a A/C in my room, and I think that wouldn't be appropiate for them. Also, guys, any chance you can post pictures of your torts' enclosures?


----------



## Margalota23 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## jockma (May 2, 2016)

I think I see the problem but it's too blurry to know for sure, try taking a picture further away and see if it focuses. Once you get a clear shot we can just zoom in on the picture.

It looks like what @Yvonne G mentioned, her beak looks like it may be overgrown and keeping her head stuck in her shell.


----------



## jockma (May 2, 2016)

Do they get ANY UVB at all? Natural sunlight or bulb lighting? Metabolic bone disease can cause shell deformities and mobility problems, but I've never seen a case where the head is stuck inside.


----------



## DutchieAmanda (May 2, 2016)

They look small for their size and their enclosure is not very suitable, I'm sorry to say. They need a certain temperature and humidity, so please start measuring that and provide heat if neccessary. They need water! They need a substrate such a humid coco coir and/or spaghnum moss. They need UVB. They need space to walk in. They don't need a friend. What's their diet? They need greens with a bit of fruit and animal protein. Any of these factors could contribute to the problem you see now...

Please read the Tortoise Library website, it gives a lot of info on care for these torts. 

I'm sorry to be the bearer of this news, but they are strong animals and if you improve their living conditions they can live with you for decades still. Good luck!


----------



## jockma (May 2, 2016)

Here's a compressed list of things to do:

1. Build a new enclosure and separate the torts.

2. In both enclosures you should have substrate, like coco coir. Moist, not wet, keep the top relatively dry. Put a hide in both so they can de-stress.

3. Get a way to measure temperature and humidity. This is VERY important!

4. Keep a water dish in both enclosures at ALL times.

5. Try and get a clearer photo so we can help you with your tort! If it is caused by an overgrown beak, do what was previously suggested (try to wiggle her head and dislodge it from her shell) and then take a nail filer and gently file the beak.


----------



## jockma (May 2, 2016)

If you're concerned about the AC, you can have a CLOSED TOP enclosure that will keep the humidity and heat constant. That way you don't need to worry about the effects the AC will have on them.


----------



## Margalota23 (May 3, 2016)

She can get her beak out of the shell, totally. But she pops her head inside after a while and doesn't get it out without my aid (She gets her head out whenever I push the lower shell part where her tail is). I've also noticed that since the day she started to act oddly she hasn't defecated, and obviously she hasn't eated either.


----------



## JoesMum (May 3, 2016)

Do you soak your tortoise? It's important to soak for a good 30 minutes twice a day if your tort isn't eating. 

A frightened tortoise will pull their head in to hide and stay that way. If you're forcing her to put it out, you may well be making things worse. 

Generally just tipping a tortoise gently so its head end is lower than its tail end will make it put its head and legs out. It's a technique I have used many times.


----------



## Margalota23 (May 3, 2016)

I feed them mostly with Hibiscus rosa-sinesis (as you can see in the pic of their "enclosure"), sometimes I give them Lettuce too, but I don't do that too often because most of the times they just leave it there (if they had to choose between it and their own feces, they'll eat the feces), and when I don't have access to none of those, I give them cabbage but they don't like it either, maybe because it's too thick for them to bite. I don't have UVB bulbs or lamps, and they haven't got access to the sun recently because since a week or so, we've had cloudy days (but when it's not, I take them to the balcony where there's plenty sunlight).


----------



## Margalota23 (May 3, 2016)

Yes I soak them, but not everyday. Since she started to act like this I've been soaking them In warm water as some of the guys recommended. The problem is she doesn't get her head out in the water either.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2016)

Please read the info shown at the *Tortoise Library *and make any adjustments to your husbandry that's required.



Margalota23 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the replies! I appologize for my absence. So, I soaked them in warm water as you guys told me to, and after a while and with a lot of effort from her, she got her head out! for a while, before poking it in again. I noticed then that It's like her head doesn't fit through the shell gap. So, I'll post pictures of her, but I need first your guys' answer: Should I post them here? or should I post them on a new one? Thanks again guys!



Please read my post #3. The tortoise needs its beak trimmed. 

Please continue to use this thread with your comments and questions.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2016)

Here's an example of what a redfoot tortoise enclosure should look like:


----------



## JoesMum (May 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Please read the info shown at the *Tortoise Library *and make any adjustments to your husbandry that's required.
> 
> Please read my post #3. The tortoise needs its beak trimmed.
> 
> Please continue to use this thread with your comments and questions.


I think you need to change your link @yvinne g - The Tortoise Library website has moved

Is this what you meant?
http://www.tortoiselibrary.com/species-information-2/chelonoidis/


----------



## JoesMum (May 3, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> I think you need to change your link @yvinne g - The Tortoise Library website has moved
> 
> Is this what you meant?
> http://www.tortoiselibrary.com/species-information-2/chelonoidis/


Should have tagged @Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> I think you need to change your link @yvinne g - The Tortoise Library website has moved
> 
> Is this what you meant?
> http://www.tortoiselibrary.com/species-information-2/chelonoidis/



Thank you! I had copied it from Madkins' signature a long time ago because I wanted it to look like "the tortoise library" instead of a link, and I don't know how to make it appear that way. I guess Madkins has changed his signature. I'll have to do more research.

Ok, let me try this one:

*Tortoise Library*


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2016)

Yup. That one works. That sneaky guy changed his URL.


----------



## jockma (May 3, 2016)

Your tortoises do not have hides and, more importantly, they're housed together. If this tortoise is being bullied by the other she can 1. eat less or not eat at all due to intimidation from the other tort (so less/no poop) 2. have some sort of injury from the other tort which may have healed, abscessed, or caused some sort of pain and discomfort that makes her not want to extend her neck or 3. she is under a HUGE amount of stress and has no hide to calm herself down and no way to escape the other tort.


----------



## Kori5 (May 3, 2016)

Their diet is wrong, that and low humidity is what is keeping them from growing. Please give them better food like dandelions, clover, plantain (weed). You can buy raddichio, endive, lambs lettuce in the store. I think redfoots need some protein, too. @Pearly has two of them and has a lovely diet for them. She gives them Mazuri and some yummy mushy food. Why don't you try some Mazuri a few times a week? You need to fix things other members mentioned here or you'll loose your tortoises.


----------



## Margalota23 (May 3, 2016)

aaaa! Dammit! I'm trying to post another picture but it just keep throwing me an error. Does it usually happens or is it just me? Anyway, I think it's time for a conclusion of what she might have. I don't know if it can happen to a tortoise, but In my opinion, she grew but her shell didn't bc I don't think her beak is a problem, it doesn't look large at all. It's her head, it looks too tight to the shell when she manages to get it ou. What do you guys think? If I do all you have told me to do, I should be able to fix her problem then.


----------



## jockma (May 3, 2016)

@Margalota23 don't get discouraged by all of this, I know it's probably overwhelming but once you make the proper adjustments it will be a breeze. Less worry about health problems as well. And no more need to keep hoisting the enclosure to the bathroom every day when you want to turn on the AC.


----------



## jockma (May 3, 2016)

If they do not get UVB, and their diet isn't sufficient, they can have shell deformities. I've seen torts that have shell deformities and can't fit INTO their shells, but never one that can't get OUT of their shells. We will still need photos, not sure why the photo feature is glitching out for you.

These two are still young. Provide UVB and some calcium to combat any possibility of MBD and supplement healthy bone/shell growth. You can get a cuttlebone for calcium, any pet store that sells birds should have it but I'm not sure about how it is where you live.

Read through the Tortoise Library, give them a proper diet. The problem is getting this one to eat. If you can get her head out you may need to force-feed her, I've never done it but some people on here can advise you.

Because they're still young they can grow to be healthy. It's just a matter of getting them there.


----------



## Pearly (May 4, 2016)

Hi and welcome from Texas. I keep RF babies as well. The Tortoise Library was my "tort bible" at the beginning. I had some issues as well but sticking with the Library and this Forum has helped me figure things out and I have to say, me and my torts are doing great today! Almost a year later! Most of the problems/mistakes many beginners make can be quickly addressed but we need PICTURES. Focused ones. It takes time to figure out the way forum site works on your device but ask questions, give as much description detail as possible. There are MANY wonderful people here who are willing to help.

this is part of my enclosure. I also got 2 babies! They get along ok now, but I'm prepared to separate them at any time

it is 40 gal tank with covered top. I have several digital thermometers and hygrometers all throughout the tank. My parameters have been perfect since I put the insulation over the screen top. I have a thread on in the enclosure if you want to look at it more. My babies use their water dish several times a day, drinking or just sitting in it. They NEED access to fresh water at all times. Feeding little babies can be tricky at times. I have a thread on feeding picky eaters too. Again, refer to Tortoise Library for foods to feed it has a great comprehensive list of things they should be eating. Please post close up pictures, and I'd say if the baby torts head is stuck inside and she's uneble to get it out .... for prolonged periods... to me this would be a medical emergency if I couldn't figure it out on my own. Again, please post better focused pictures of her head front and side view and hopefully we can help you sort things out piece by piece


----------



## Margalota23 (May 10, 2016)

Hey guys! sorry again I've been absent for soo long, it's just that I began College last week so I've been really busy. So, a lot has happened to my tort since I last posted here. I got her to eat! Yeah, I haven't seen her doing it for herself, so I need to gave it to her so she eats. No forcing, of course. And I think I now know what she has. Probably it's a respiratory infection or somethin. I woke up early this morning because I was free of classes today and I saw her with A LOT of mucosity on her head (so much she also had on her legs). I see her sometimes breathing through her mouth as well, so I'm at least 99% sure that's what she has. It's a shame, but at least I know what she has now. But, is that an explanation as to why she isn't able to get her head out? I'm still concerned about that problem too...So guys, I have to come to you guys again for help and I hope your gladly willing to oblige as you've been so far. Thanks again!


----------



## jockma (May 10, 2016)

If one is sick they need to be separated. She needs to be kept warmer to help her immune system along. She will likely need antibiotics if it is an RI.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 10, 2016)

Hibiscus flowers have little nutrition. Without temps at least 80 they can not digest any food and without UV, UVB they will develop or already have developed issues that may be fatal and not reversable.
Your substrate. Your lighting. Your general housing. Humidity and heat and feedings are not adequate. 
Almost everything needs work here.


----------



## Pearly (May 11, 2016)

In those several days of absence fro the forum what have you done to help your sick pet?

1) Have you checked out the Tortoise Library site? It covers most topics related to keeping RF tort

2) have you obtained lighting/heating? What are your temps in the enclosure? What's the humidity?

3) how do you measure temperature and humidity of the enclosure?

4) have you put them (tort babies) on good substrate?

5) do they now have places to hide?

6) have you started feeding them good diverse diet? They need VARIETY of foods. They are omnivores

7) have you provided them with cuttlebone in their enclosure?

8) do they have access to clean water 24/7?

9) do you soak them and how often?

10) have you by any chance been able to take the tort to the vet? Maybe start antibiotic?

If you address every question I'm asking here and post pictures of all the items being addressed I.e. question: how do you measure temps/humidity- please post your answer plus the pictures of the devices you use, plus the picture of where those devices are located in the enclosure.
This will give us pretty accurate view of your husbandry and if anything needs to be corrected we'll be able to address one thing at the time as to keep things clear and simple for you.


----------



## Margalota23 (May 11, 2016)

How do I give her antibiotics? And which exactly does she need. I separated them to avoid having the other getting infected as well, the other is really sick, she left a couple of mucosity puddles today. I want to focus first on aiding her condition before moving forward with the other things I must fix like the whole enclosure and their diet. Also Is it safe for me to be in contact with her, right? I won't get any disease right?


----------



## Margalota23 (May 11, 2016)

Pearly:

1) No I haven't. I don't have any excuse.
2) No, I won't be able. Lighting alone is 50x times my wage (here). I don't want to imagine how much does it cost both the lighting and the heating; Temps and Humidity I don't know their levels, I don't own whatever ppl use to measure them.
3) I don't, Don't know how, and I'm pretty sure I don't have the means to do it.
4) No, I just want to help her first with her disease before fixing my mistakes on their care.
5) Not yet, I'm afraid.
6) No, I just been alternating between Hibiscus and Lettuce.
7) I feel like a total moron, I don't even know what that is.
8) No, I haven't changed their enclosure yet.
9) I've been soaking them everyday in warm water since she started to present odd symptoms 
10) No, At the beggining of my post I stated that it won't be possible due to the expensiveness of it. If I could have gone to vet in the first place, I would've definitely gone without hesitating.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (May 11, 2016)

With tortoises, fixing care is part of fixing disease. Tortoises need to be warm for their immune system to function properly. They also need to be able to synthesize vitamin d (so they need UVB light) to process the calcium they eat (cuddle bone is a good extra calcium source) and be properly hydrated. Antibiotics will not work if the care is not correct. A tortoise that is too cold, malnourished, or dehydrated will not be able to fight off infection.

If you cannot measure temperatures, you don't have the means to care for a tortoise and should consider rehoming them to someone who can.


----------



## Pearly (May 11, 2016)

Sweetie, now I feel like a moron I apologize if all those questions were intimidating to you. This was not a personal attack, I was just trying to get on this same page with you in order to help you help your sick tort. I guess the first question I should have asked was: what's your location?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 12, 2016)

Can you also supply Hibiscus leaves? (Not just the flowers)The leaves are very nutritious.
No personal attack here, either. I just want you to realize how dire the situation seems to be.


----------



## Pearly (May 12, 2016)

Margalota23 said:


> How do I give her antibiotics? And which exactly does she need. I separated them to avoid having the other getting infected as well, the other is really sick, she left a couple of mucosity puddles today. I want to focus first on aiding her condition before moving forward with the other things I must fix like the whole enclosure and their diet. Also Is it safe for me to be in contact with her, right? I won't get any disease right?


The antibiotic needs to be prescribed by the vet. But then... again: what's your location? Your circumstances might be different


----------



## martaemha (May 12, 2016)

Margalota23,
The condition of your tort seems extremely severe. You wrote about mucus puddles, this just sounds terrible.If this is a respiratory infection she needs to have appropriate temps and these are provided with lighting. She also needs a varied diet and at this point probably medicines. We will not know which ones unless you take her to a vet.

You will not save a sick tort with such a limited diet, inappropriate conditions and without being able to provide veterinary care. I don't want you to think that I am being rude and personally attacking you, but the fact is that if you can't provide appropriate conditions for your torts then you should consider giving them away to somebody who will.

If you let us know what your location is maybe we will be able to at least find a vet that would agree to see her and not charge for the visit.

@Pearly your RF enclosure is the most beautiful thing I've seen!


----------



## Pearly (May 12, 2016)

martaemha said:


> Margalota23,
> The condition of your tort seems extremely severe. You wrote about mucus puddles, this just sounds terrible.If this is a respiratory infection she needs to have appropriate temps and these are provided with lighting. She also needs a varied diet and at this point probably medicines. We will not know which ones unless you take her to a vet.
> 
> You will not save a sick tort with such a limited diet, inappropriate conditions and without being able to provide veterinary care. I don't want you to think that I am being rude and personally attacking you, but the fact is that if you can't provide appropriate conditions for your torts then you should consider giving them away to somebody who will.
> ...


Thank you for the compliment. I too, felt, Margalota may have jumped into tortoise babies illprepared, but we really don't know the whole situation and I try not to jump into conclusions before knowing the facts. Different parts of the world have different standards for care of animals. I like to think that all of us do our absolute best with what we've got for our pets


----------



## Margalota23 (May 12, 2016)

No, no guys I do not feel attacked whatsoever. In fact I appreciate all the help you've been giving to me and my torts.So...by location, you mean what? my country? I've stated a couple of times that I live in Venezuela. As you said, Pearly, we do our absoulte best with what we've got for our pets, but that's a huge problem here, we can barely take care of ourselves due to the AWFULLY OVERWHELMING Economic and political crisis we are currently experiencing here in Venezuela. Even if you had the means to take proper care of yourself and a pet, you'll be facing another problem, and that would be to find whatever you need to take care of the pet like the food or the meds.


----------



## Margalota23 (May 12, 2016)

Ok, so Is the UVB totally necessary? because I'm totally sure I can't afford it. Also, how do I get the enclosure to have the temperature and the humidity level they need to survive?


----------



## Sara G. (May 12, 2016)

If you can't get your tort outside several times a week for several hours then yes the UVB is 100% necessary.
Personally, even if you can get your tort outside I would still recommend it.


----------



## Sara G. (May 12, 2016)

To give them heat you need to have the proper heat lamps set up but if your enclosure is open on top you might have a hard time keeping the heat in.
You could try enclosing your tank/enclosure. Some people use plexi glass with holes cut out for the lights, others use plywood with the holes cut out. Sometimes you can hook it up so the lights hang inside the tank, which is even better, provided the lights are at a safe distance away from your torts.

Enclosing your tort's home will also keep the humidity in.


----------



## JoesMum (May 12, 2016)

Your tort must be able to bask in order to become active and digest it's food. If you are keeping it indoors you MUST have a basking lamp - a regular household reflector bulb from a hardware store will do the job. 

Your tort must get UVB in order to create vitamin D3 which helps to absorb calcium in its diet. The sun is a great source, but it needs to be outdoors and not through glass for several hours a week. Otherwise a UVB lamp is the only option. 

If you cannot do both then your tort should be rehomed.


----------



## Pearly (May 13, 2016)

My babies don't bask. They seem to always seek shelter from the bright light. That goes for their nursery tank and outdoors as well. I remember worrying at the beginning about their health because of this. Then heard from more and more RF keepers that this behavior is quite normal for this species as in a wild they do spend most of their lives foraging on forest floor. Another thing I wanted to throw in is that the PO's location maybe pretty close to the RF natural climate depending on where in Venezuela. Coast would be different than the Andes which brings me to my point: I think they may be ok without the uv lamp IF THEY GET TO SPEND ENOUGH TIME OUTDOORS in tort safe enclosure. The only thing I'd worry about would be keeping them warm enough. For the 11 months I've been caring for our babies I've been making sure that their temps don't fall below 80F. And that's what I drill into my kids who often want to pitch in with the tort chores: "remember, they are tropical species, and anything below 80F is TOO COLD for them". They love it warm and humid. It is important to measure temps at the ground level and not "up in the air" because the torts stay there the whole time. Warm air travels up so ground temp maybe be much lower then what the wall thermometer shows. What is your climate like? Just remember: keep them WARM! I have low 80's on my dark end of their emclosure and 85-86 where the UVB and basking lights are. I'm not sure what the direct basking temp is, I don't check it anymore as those babies never go there. They need to be warm to digest their food, I think I read somewhere that their internal temps must be at least 85F. Also sick tort can not/will not recover from illness if their metabolic rate is slow in cool temps so the golden standard of caring for sick tort is : BUMP UP TEMPS to 85F. To us it may feel stifling but the sick torts' immune system can then wake up enough to fight off infections. With minor RI's (like the common colds we get) keeping them warm and humid may be enough, but your description makes me think this may be beyond the common cold. She may need antibiotics but whatever you do, PLEASE KEEP HER WARM.


----------



## Pearly (May 13, 2016)

Margalota23 said:


> How do I give her antibiotics? And which exactly does she need. I separated them to avoid having the other getting infected as well, the other is really sick, she left a couple of mucosity puddles today. I want to focus first on aiding her condition before moving forward with the other things I must fix like the whole enclosure and their diet. Also Is it safe for me to be in contact with her, right? I won't get any disease right?


And sorry I didn't address this important question in my prior post. Yes, we can contract some diseases from animals but with keeping universal precautions (mainly good handwashing) it is unlikely. Catching most common respiratory infections from torts in most cases: very low chance. Just make sure to keep thingsclean and always WASH YOUR HANDS with water and soap after each time you handle them


----------



## Anyfoot (May 13, 2016)

Margalota23 said:


> No, no guys I do not feel attacked whatsoever. In fact I appreciate all the help you've been giving to me and my torts.So...by location, you mean what? my country? I've stated a couple of times that I live in Venezuela. As you said, Pearly, we do our absoulte best with what we've got for our pets, but that's a huge problem here, we can barely take care of ourselves due to the AWFULLY OVERWHELMING Economic and political crisis we are currently experiencing here in Venezuela. Even if you had the means to take proper care of yourself and a pet, you'll be facing another problem, and that would be to find whatever you need to take care of the pet like the food or the meds.


 I have not read this thread so excuse me if someone already asked. 
What are your temps outside where you live, in Venezuela. Is this not where your redfoot torts are native to?


----------



## Kori5 (May 13, 2016)

Maybe I have a more direct approach then other members and I apologise if I'm gonna insult you by saying this. But your tortoise is going to die if you don't take her to the vet. It is a serious situation and you come here back and forth, seek for advice when really, all you can do to save her life is to take her to the vet. They're gonna weight her and give her baytril or some other antibiotics. I don't think you realise how serious this is. Later you can discuss your husbandary with members experienced in redfoots. Loan some money, sell something, beg the vet...anything.


----------

